# Separation after long marriage



## midgar8784 (12 mo ago)

I was married when I was 18. We went through a lot, but it is now ending. We are separating. I have moved out to an apartment and took my dog. Its hard to say those words, but its now my reality. I am not sure what to really say or ask for. I guess I am just searching. I have never felt more alone than I am now. I know this happens to a lot of people, and I am far from the only one, so maybe its best if we can help each other.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

What was the reason she gave for wanting the separation? Is there someone else involved?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Has she ever strayed before?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

If you want help it would benefit to have some details.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It would be best to keep everything on one thread.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Not knowing anything more. Exercise, eat and drink healthy. Keep off the alcohol. It’s a depressant and will make your situation worse.
It’s the perfect time to try some things you never had time for. Learning to cook, paint, enroll in some classes.
No contact is your new best friend. Contact will only keep you bound. I’d limit communication to text or email business only. Hopefully you have a good attitude lined up.

Do you have children?


----------



## Pinkbabs22 (11 mo ago)

My 25 year marriage ended in November, although he has been showing signs of wanting out since the previous Xmas. I went along with it all because I was in shock; I never imagined it was real. I kept hoping I'd wake up from the nightmare.

I've never been so low. I don't know who I am or which way is up.

I suppose all we can do is keep putting one foot in front of the other until it feels normal.

I feel for you; stay on track.


----------

